# Geeignete MTBs für "kleinere" Frauen :)



## Deleted 365494 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hey Mädels,

ich bin seit neustem im anstreben mir ein Mountainbike zu kaufen. Ich bin in der Hinsicht was Mtbs betrifft noch ziemliche Anfängerin. Ich informiere mich zurzeit ziemlich fleißig und hohle mir Verkäuferrat, aber trotz allem bin ich mir noch unsicher und hab angst im endeffekt das falsche Bike zu kaufen. 

Jetzt wollte ich euch bitte fragen, was ihr für Vorschläge und Erfahrungen ihr bezüglich Bikes habt.

Ich selber bin kleine süße 
1,58 Meter groß und 
55 kg schwer

Ich bin vor längerer Zeit Dirtbike gefahren und suche jetzt die neue Herausforderung im 
Freeride und Downhillbereich. 
Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, mit dem Bike zusätzlich auch Touren gemütlich im Wald bergauf und bergab fahren zu können. Es sollte also eher ein Allrounder-Mountain sein was trotzdem Vollgefedert ist und für "härtere" Strecken geeignet ist.

Ich bin über jeden Rat sehr dankbar 

Liebe Grüße Mailyn


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2015)

Hast du da schon geguckt  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2015)

Welche Räder hast du denn schon probiert, und was war dein Eindruck darauf?

Die Radkategorie, die du suchst, heißt neudeutsch "Enduro".
Das sind allgemein abfahrtsorientierte und stabile Räder mit etwas mehr Federweg (üblicher Weise 150-170mm), mit denen man aber trotzdem noch sehr gut bergauf oder Touren fahren kann.


----------



## Deleted 365494 (23. Oktober 2015)

Der Verkäufer von Specialized hat mir auch bereits geraten mich in der "Enduro" Richtung umzusehen. 
Er hat mir auf meiner Wunschvorstellung dann das

Specialized Rhyme Comp 650b vorgeschlagen für 2999 Euro

Selber habe ich noch dann das Scott Spark 750 angeschaut.

Im gesamten bin ich ziemlich am verzweifeln was auch die Marken betrifft. Was ist gut, was ist schlecht? Welche Marken sollte ich näher mir anschauen und mit welchen Marken gibt es Probleme?
Scott, Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, Cube usw.?


----------



## mtbbee (23. Oktober 2015)

schaue Dir doch einfach mal den Link von Mausoline an ... da tauchen auch einige weitere Räder auf, wie z.b. Trek Lush und Propain


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich ernsthafte "Serien-Probleme" sind mir von keinem der großen renomierten Hersteller aktuell bekannt.
Es kann immer mal kleine Mängel geben, aber für sowas ist dann die Gewährleistung gut, wie bei anderen Produkten auch.

Bei deiner Größe macht ein spezifisches Damen-Modell Sinn. Ist aber keine Pflicht, es gibt auch bei manchen Herstellern XS Rahmen als "Unisex-Modell".

Umschauen könntest du dich noch bei:
- Cheetah (Lady Sprit)
- Propain (Tyee Flo)
- Alutech (Fanes)
... ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, nur was mir spontan eingefallen ist.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> z.B. Trek Lush



sicher ein tolles Rad für kleine Menschen.
Aber hinsichtlich Geometrie und Federweg doch eher ein Touren/Allmountain-Rad. Würde ich bei Ambitionen in Richtung Freeride/Downhill nur sehr bedingt empfehlen.


----------



## Mx343 (23. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn ich keine Frau bin kann ich vlt. trotzdem etwas weiterhelfen.

Also wirklich schlechte Marken im Sinne von Qualität gibt es nicht mehr.

Scott, Specialized, Cannondale und Trek sind allerdings verhältnismäßig teuer, hier bezahlst du einen großen Teil für den Namen bzw. den Rahmen. D.h. die verbauten Komponenten (Bremsen/Federung/Läufräder/Schaltung) sind nicht so hochwertig.
Zum Beispiel nur eine Deore Bremse anstatt SLX oder XT.

Cube hat hier eigentlich noch ganz gute Preise (wobei diese in 2016 auch gut angezogen haben), allerdings ist die Farbgebung meistens ziemlich speziell.

Liv/Giant könntest du dir noch anschauen von den Händlermarken, hier bekommt man eigentlich auch gut ausgestattete Bikes die gut funktionieren für sein Geld.

Sofern etwas Schrauber/Bastelgeschick vorhanden ist oder man jemanden kennt der bei Radfragen helfen kann könntest du dich auch bei den Versendern umschauen.
Radon, Canyon, Propain oder Young Talent Industries

Hier bekommt mein teilweise noch mal ein gutes Stück mehr für sein Geld, allerdings fehlt halt auch der Händler an den man sich wenden kann wenn man mal Probleme hat.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig das der Dämpfer entsprechend auf dein Gewicht angepasst ist.
Das sollte eigentlich jeder anständige Händler machen, bei Propain passen sie zumindest mal den Dämpfer vom Damen Modell auf dein Gewicht an.

Grundsätzlich sollten 140-160mm Federweg reichen (also Trail bzw. Enduro), wenn du vorher Dirt gefahren bist und ohne Federung gesprungen bist sollte die Technik eigentlich vorhanden sein.


----------



## Deleted 365494 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich Danke euch erstmal für die bisherigen Tipps. 

Ich schau dann mal die nächsten Tage weiter und hoffe das ich bald mein richtiges Bike finde.

Blöderweise ist die Anzahl des Sortiments im Internet viel größer als im Laden. Aber Online will ich definitiv nichts kaufen..


----------



## Deleted 365494 (23. Oktober 2015)

Eine wichtige Frage hätte ich noch bitte:

Auf was für Details bezüglich Dämpfer, Federung, Bremsen etc. sollte ich achten, damit ich mir einigermaßen sicher gehen kann, das ich ein gutes Bike habe?

Vorhin wurde ja gemeint das ich bei Marken wie Specialized und so eher viel für die Marke ausgebe.

Aber was sollte grundlegend ein gutes Fully Bike Technisch haben?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## wozibo (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Ich denke, dass es auch bei den Anbauteilen kaum noch wirklich schlechte Sachen gibt. Etwas sarkastisch formuliert - die einen zahlen etwas mehr für das Logo auf dem Rahmen, die anderen für das auf den Parts - aber am Ende zählt, wie wohl Du Dich auf dem Bike fuhlst, d.h. ob Geometrie und Kinematik zu Dir und Deiner Fahrweise passen. Und da hilft am Ende wirklich nur, selbst auszuprobieren.
Zugegeben, viele Händler haben kaum Bikes in kleinen Größen vorrätig, aber es sind ja auch mehr und mehr kleinere Frauen (und Männer) unterwegs, die Dich vielleicht mal probesitzen lassen. Selbst in meinem kleinen Bekanntenkreis gibt es vier davon, mit Santa Cruz, Alutech, Giant und YT.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2015)

wozibo schrieb:


> ...Zugegeben, viele Händler haben kaum Bikes in kleinen Größen vorrätig, aber es sind ja auch mehr und mehr kleinere Frauen (und Männer) unterwegs, die Dich vielleicht mal probesitzen lassen. Selbst in meinem kleinen Bekanntenkreis gibt es vier davon, mit Santa Cruz, Alutech, Giant und YT...



Komisch, ich krieg das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Hersteller irgendwie an der Nachfrage vorbei produzieren 
wir sind hier sooo viel "Kleine"


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Oktober 2015)

Also für meine Frau 158cm SL72 cm ist nun Propain Tyee Flo xs oder das Alutech Fanes xs in der engeren Auswahl. 
Cheetah fällt leider raus. 
Probleme gibt es nur mit der Testfahrt
Mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich noch etwas in meiner Eck. 
Oder gibt es noch etwas....?


----------



## Deleted 365494 (25. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab mir die zwei Bikes mal angeschaut --> "Propain Tyee Flo xs und Alutech Fanes xs". Das sind zwei Fahrräder die mir sehr gut gefallen, aber ich weiß nciht wo ich die Testfahren kann. Die kann ich wahrscheinlich nur im Internet kaufen und hoffen das die guter Qualität sind und mir taugen oder?.


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Oktober 2015)

Bei Alutech kannst ein Testbike ordern. Schaue mal auf ihre Seite. 
Bei Propain gibt es das "Friends" da kommst in einen Verteiler der dir ein Propain Biker in deiner Nähe anbietet sein Bike zu testen. Wenn er ein Flo hat....


----------



## Deleted 365494 (25. Oktober 2015)

Dankeschön  Dann werde ich mich da mal näher umschauen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Oktober 2015)

Bei Propain friends muss es zum Geometrie testen icht unbedigt das FLO sein, da das "norrmale" Tyee die gleiche Geo hat. Allerdings gibt es in unserem Umkreis glaub ich kein S oder XS, außer es hat sich dort mittlerweile wer eins angeschafft.
Ich bin nur 4cm größer, für mich wäre XS viel zu klein gewesen --> unbedingt probieren!
Ab und zu sind die Jungs auch in diversen Parks, wo man testen kann. Letzten zwei Jahre allerdings erst im Juli in O-nohe. Schau einfach mal auf der ProPain-Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 365494 (10. November 2015)

So, nach langem hin und her überlegen und durchlesen verschiedener Meinungen bin ich endlich zu einem Entschluss gekommen 

Ich hab mich jetzt zu Beginn für das Specialized Rhmye Comp 650b entschieden 

Ich hoffe das ich die richtige Wahl getroffen habe. Aber von der Probefahrt und dem Kundenservice war ich einfach beeindruckt und konnte das Bike seitdem nicht mehr vergessen. Das Problem bei den Marken wie "Alutech oder Propain" war das die Probefahrt sich da sehr schwierig bzw. kompliziert gestaltet hat. Ich hätte es per Internet alles machen müssen und das war mir zu unsicher. 

Trotzdem Danke an alle, die mir fleißig geholfen haben


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2015)

Hi,Me-su da hast dich Gold richtig entschieden. Propain und Alutech sind wir auch wech von. 
Es wird bei uns wohl auch das RHYME. 
Dann mal gut Trail und viel Spaß


----------



## Rennschnegge (10. November 2015)

Ich habe mich vor ca 1,5 Monaten auch fuer das Specialized Rhyme entschieden, allerdings als fattie und habe es noch kein Mal bereut. Meine Entscheidung war genau so abhaengig vom tollen Kundenservice des Ladens (natuerlich muessen alle verkaufen, aber in dem Laden habe ich mich ehrlich und fair beraten gefuehlt und das ist mir sehr wichtig) und nachdem ich auch noch auf ein paar anderen Bikes gesessen habe, sowohl andere Marken als auch Hardtails, einfach eine Bauchentscheidung da ich null Ahnung vom mtbiken hatte. Da ich auch sonst nix zum anziehen hatte fuellt sich nun auch mein Kleiderschrank mit Specialized Sachen ...
Viel Spass mit dem Rad !!


----------



## Deleted 365494 (10. November 2015)

Vielen Dank euch zwei  

Ich werde es mir gleich morgen holen und dann gleich mal ab ins Trail 

Kurze Frage noch: Ist das Bike auch geeignet für höhere Drops im Bikepark oder im Gelände? 
Es hat 150 mm Federweg und sieht so ziemlich stabil aus für gröbere Sachen. Allerdings habe ich irgendwie immer angst das eher Trailbikes für solche größeren Absprünge wiederum nicht geeignet sind.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (10. November 2015)

Specialized sagt: http://static.specialized.com/media/docs/support/0000057489/0000057489.pdf

_INTENDED

For trail and uphill riding. All-Mountain bicycles are: (1) more heavy duty than cross country bikes, but less heavy duty than Freeride bikes, (2) lighter and more nimble than Freeride bikes, (3) heavier and have more suspension travel than a cross country bike, allowing them to be ridden in more difficult terrain, over larger obstacles and moderate jumps, (4) intermediate in suspension travel and use components that fit the intermediate intended use, (5) cover a fairly wide range of intended use, with models that are more or less heavy duty. Talk to your retailer about your needs and these models. 

NOT INTENDED 

For use in extreme forms of jumping/riding such as hardcore mountain, Freeriding, Downhill, North Shore, Dirt Jumping, Hucking etc. Not for large drop offs, jumps or launches (wooden structures, dirt embankments) requiring long suspension travel or heavy duty components; and not for spending time in the air landing hard and hammering through obstacles. _


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. November 2015)

Bleibt zu klären, was "large drop offs, jumps or launches" sind 
Also ich hab meinen Stumpi (gleiche "Gebrauchskategorie") auch am Geißkopf durch die Freeride- und teilweise durch die Downhill-Line gezirkelt, allerdings im Schneckentempo 

Cool, dass du was gefunden hast, auch ohne meine probezufahren  Bin jetzt erst wieder im Lande.
Aber ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt können wir gerne mal machen...


----------



## scylla (10. November 2015)

tja, das bleibt wohl dem geneigten Leser überlassen, das für sich selbst zu entscheiden.

Da me_su ja nicht gerade ein Schwergewicht ist, würde ich mir auch im Bikepark nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen. Das Bike ist sicher nicht dafür ausgelegt, jeden Tag 10x ein Roadgap runter zu donnern mit einem 100kg Menschen drauf. Aber wenn ein 55kg Persönchen gelegentlich im Bikepark die üblicherweise mit nett geshapter Landezone ausgestatteten Sprünge mitnimmt, wird das sicherlich im Rahmen des Möglichen sein.


----------



## Deleted 365494 (10. November 2015)

Danke 

Ich werde jetzt erstmal Step by Step mich an das Bike gewöhnen und es kennenlernen. Außerdem muss ich eh jetzt erstmal mich mit den MTB-Techniken vertraut machen . Also gleich mal morgen hoffen das gutes Wetter ist und dann ab gehts 

Ja nicht mal 55  aber fast


----------



## haubert (11. November 2015)

Wenn es ein Gebrauchtes sein darf, wäre das Rad bzw. der Liteville 901 Rahmen MK2 in "S" mit einigen Anbauteilen von @zena vielleicht was für dich. Sie hat es im Bikemarkt. Ist bikeparkgeeignet und geht auch sehr gut den Berg hoch.
Bei interesse PN


----------



## Deleted 365494 (11. November 2015)

Dankeschön Dir, aber seit heute bin ich im Besitz von einem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

